
Sales Co-Founder Wanted/ Needed - l_burke
Hi All! SOOOOO I am the founder of Notehouse - www.getnotehouse.com, software for everyone who takes notes on humans. In exciting news, after a private and public beta we launched in July and now have users (!!!) and revenue (!!!) without spending a single $ on marketing (woot woot). I have offshore folks doing development and I love them (happy to make a referral) and I have a graphic design team with an adorable marketing campaign who I also love (also happy to make a referral) but now need to get serious about blowing this up WHILE ALSO realizing I am not particularly interested in sales (oops! Important :)). SO. Looking for a sales co founder who is down to work for equity stake, who loves GETTING SHIT DONE, and who has experience with all this. Remote is fine. Part time to start ramping up as we grow is fine. Help! Thanks &lt;3
======
OscarPedroso
This sounds interesting; does this work like a CRM for people management
(networking) ?

~~~
l_burke
Yes! Basically a CRM for people who think humans are people not products! I am
a non profit lawyer who worked with immigrant kids and realized how many orgs
don't have kickass software because it's 1) too expensive 2) too complicated
3) focused on a sales pipeline. So I made a version myself! Folks who are
really digging it include; social workers, school counselors, lawyers, case
managers, etc.

